# CR123a Delrin Waterproof Spare Battery Carrier



## Glock 22 (Jun 16, 2012)

*CR123a Delrin Waterproof Spare Battery Carriers*

Check out this Delrin Battery Carrier that I purchased from County Comm. It's tough I've dropped it and also carry it in my pocket with my truck keys and pocket knife and still looks good as it ever has. They also have them for AA and AAA as well. It works perfect when your out and your battery goes dead and you have a spare battery in your pocket.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great, and solid too


----------



## tobrien (Jun 16, 2012)

how much do they charge for shipping?


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 16, 2012)

Shipping kind of sucked on that one - doubles the price. Something like this will come in handy for me though, and since I considered buying two and then talked myself into just buying one, when I saw the shipping - I still went for it. It may not be worth it to some though. 

$8.95 for the carrier + about $9.90 shipping (to Houston)! Ouch. But it is a very good product with very practical application. You don't see anything quite like it every day either. Supposedly an overrun product left over from a contract - limited production too. 

Thanks for the tip! Looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## novice (Jun 16, 2012)

I've got one of their Delrin 1xAA carriers. It's hard to find waterproof 1xAA keychain carriers that are just the right size.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 16, 2012)

I have an earlier Delrin container from CC and the design of it's cap really impressed me. No matter how tight one tightens the cap the o-ring is not damaged. The cap bottoms out before the o-ring is torn or forced out of it's groove.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just like zenbeam said the shipping doubles tha carrier at $9.90 but they ship UPS and I got mine pretty quick.




tobrien said:


> how much do they charge for shipping?





zenbeam said:


> Shipping kind of sucked on that one - doubles the price. $8.95 for the carrier + about $9.90 shipping


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 16, 2012)

It's just the way CC does it. I get so many items from CC that I do a few good sized orders a year. ($80-120 each) To CC's credit the shipping for my orders is around $9-11.


----------



## nuphoria (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone else make something similar without the silly shipping?!

I'm in the UK, and have been looking for a cheaper solution.


----------



## mohanjude (Jun 17, 2012)

nuphoria said:


> Does anyone else make something similar without the silly shipping?!
> 
> I'm in the UK, and have been looking for a cheaper solution.



Their international agent - endtimesreport sells the capsules. The shipping is a reasonable $7 to $8 depending on the order. I think that is not bad if you buy 3 capsules.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 17, 2012)

nuphoria said:


> Does anyone else make something similar without the silly shipping?!
> 
> I'm in the UK, and have been looking for a cheaper solution.



EDCgear in the UK sell them. I'm thinking of ordering one myself.


----------



## mohanjude (Jun 17, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> EDCgear in the UK sell them. I'm thinking of ordering one myself.



Thank you... Going to be buying from them. Thanks


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 17, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> Thank you... Going to be buying from them. Thanks



No problem, just ordered one myself 
They also have a capsule that will fit an 18650, but it doesn't have a keychain attachment.


----------



## cave dave (Jun 17, 2012)

numyth has an aluminum one that expands to fit 18650. Going gear has them.

Edit: 
The problem with both of these is that they are fairly large for what they do at about 1" in diameter. I decided the more compact option was to just carry a spare in another light. In my case I chose the 4-7s CR123 MiNi.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, I suppose carrying another compact cr123 light is an option too.


----------



## Illum (Jun 17, 2012)

I went with the Delrin AAA and liked it, AAA lights are quite advantageous these days, especially as a backup light. I previously used a couple Peak 1AAA holders, but the clanging around of two metal tubes was catching too much attention. The shipping I thought was reasonable as I tossed in a couple split peas to go along with it. Those turned out to be more of novelties than I had expected. With O-rings in good condition I found myself having to refill them essentially once every 2-3 weeks. As being on keys and pocketed close to my legs body heat cooks the fluid out faster than I thought. 

What I like about delrin is the easiness to snug it down without applying too much force, but I sometimes wonder of its inertness against alkaline's leaking, nonreactive for sure, but how will it clean with vinegar and other solvents?


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 17, 2012)

I liked the Delrin mainly because it is cool to see so much effort went into making this thing with practically the same quality machining, waterproofing and so on that goes into flashlights these days. 

But not even with all that.... it's just a cool looking/functioning, rather unique item. And I like that it is from a limited production making it even more unique a few years down the road.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 19, 2012)

My CR123 capsule arrived this morning. 24hrs from dispatch in the UK to my door in Ireland


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 19, 2012)

See? Now that's just cool. Not too many people would have any idea just what that thing is. lol I like it. 


That looks military. Perhaps leftovers from a government contract.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah great little capsule. 

I think they are left overs from a US military order.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 20, 2012)

tobrien said:


> how much do they charge for shipping?



A ridiculously obscene amount if you only want that one item. 

If there's a bunch of stuff you want to buy, then the shipping rates are not too bad at all.

I have the AAA version of their Delrin battery carrier. Those things are worth picking up if you can stomach the shipping rates. Once again, placing a bulk order for several items makes the hit on shipping less painful.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 20, 2012)

Dang. Thanks guys. So is Delrin a really or relatively expensive material then? $8-9 isn't worth it to me


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 20, 2012)

It depends what way you look at it, having a spare cr123 safe in a water proof capsule might come in handy someday


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 20, 2012)

tobrien said:


> Dang. Thanks guys. So is Delrin a really or relatively expensive material then? $8-9 isn't worth it to me



By itself, no; not an expensive material. But good luck taking some of it and transforming it in a useful, water-tight, container with threads. You're paying less for the raw material, and far more for what it was transformed into. Based on that $9 for one is reasonable.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 20, 2012)

And not to mention that this capsule will preserve a CR123 in a fresher state far longer than storing one underneath a pyramid. 

(okay... the corn in me has to come out sometimes )


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a couple CR123 containers and an AAA container.

Great little items, thick and solid with smooth threads.

Countycomm has a bunch of cool little items, it should be easy to find a few other things to add to your cart so shipping doesn't seem so bad.

AAA version:


----------



## kbark (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been carrying one of their Cr123 holders on my key chain for about 6 months now. They are very nice holders and I will probably pick up an AA and AAA version soon. Just add some more stuff to your order to make the shipping worthwhile. The wire key chains are really nice too.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 22, 2012)

Got my CR123 carrier today! Very nice. Extremely well machined. Love the delrin material. Some kind of thermoplastic stuff. It was referred to as "self lubricating" - no wonder the darn thing keeps slipping out of my hand... lol. But I really like it! Like others have said, the lid really cinches down nice and snug. I put a small lanyard on mine to give me something to hold on to when I handle it - in case it slips away again. It is now housing a nice new Panasonic CR123A. 

Overall, maybe not quite totally worth the near $20 shipped.... but to me.... it is damn close and I'm not disappointed. :twothumbs


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm glad I posted this thread. It seems like it's got a lot of positive reviews, and everyone seems to like them, except the shipping cost which stinks.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 22, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> By itself, no; not an expensive material. But good luck taking some of it and transforming it in a useful, water-tight, container with threads.



+1

Plastic items are cheap for the very simple reason that they are molded, in mass. Spend $5000K+ on a mold, then crank out 100K-100M parts for pennies a piece. This molding process offer a number of advantages, but strength is not among them.

In the flashlight world, Delrin (Polyoxymethylene) is formed into solid rods at the factory. Then, rather than being injected molded, its cut on CNC machines, just like aluminum and other metals. The result is some of the strongest and most precisely shaped parts possible. But the material is only slightly cheaper and cuts slightly faster than aluminum. So the result isn't much cheaper.

These capsules would be $20+ were they not extras from some massive run.


----------



## novice (Jun 24, 2012)

The countycomm Delrin 'tube-a-ton' is interesting, also. I can't quite tell from the description and short video whether it will only take an AA cell in the one end, or whether the other end will take one as well (it's separated/braced in the middle).


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 25, 2012)

novice said:


> The countycomm Delrin 'tube-a-ton' is interesting, also. I can't quite tell from the description and short video whether it will only take an AA cell in the one end, or whether the other end will take one as well (it's separated/braced in the middle).



Looks good. This was under the description on the website '*Tube-A-Ton fits a AA on each side !'*


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 25, 2012)

For people who might be on the cheap like me, I just picked up two Coghlan orange waterproof match cases for $2.29 ea. at Bass Pro shops. Rubber O-ring, fits two CR123s with only a slight bit of shake and they fit a Pannie NCR186500A perfectly. They're online for $1.50-$1.75 if you look. I've seen them for even less.

Chris


----------



## novice (Jun 25, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> Looks good. This was under the description on the website '*Tube-A-Ton fits a AA on each side !'*



MattSPL,
Um, thank you for pointing that out. I was 'under the impression' that it would take 2xAA, but 'couldn't remember why'. I was missing the forest for the shrubs.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 25, 2012)

novice said:


> MattSPL,
> Um, thank you for pointing that out. I was 'under the impression' that it would take 2xAA, but 'couldn't remember why'. I was missing the forest for the shrubs.



No worries  I couldn't make out if it was one or two until i read that text underneath.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 25, 2012)

ChrisGarrett said:


> For people who might be on the cheap like me, I just picked up two Coghlan orange waterproof match cases for $2.29 ea. at Bass Pro shops. Rubber O-ring, fits two CR123s with only a slight bit of shake and they fit a Pannie NCR186500A perfectly. They're online for $1.50-$1.75 if you look. I've seen them for even less.
> 
> Chris



That's a good find, and handy for the 18650.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 25, 2012)

To eliminate the shake on the 2 CR123's you can put a piece bubble wrap or a piece of packaging foam in the bottom of the carrier and that will solve that problem. I wish there was more options out there to choose from for one CR123a battery.






ChrisGarrett said:


> For people who might be on the cheap like me, I just picked up two Coghlan orange waterproof match cases for $2.29 ea. at Bass Pro shops. Rubber O-ring, fits two CR123s with only a slight bit of shake and they fit a Pannie NCR186500A perfectly. They're online for $1.50-$1.75 if you look. I've seen them for even less.
> 
> Chris


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 25, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> I'm glad I posted this thread. It seems like it's got a lot of positive reviews, and everyone seems to like them, except the shipping cost which stinks.



I haven't used mine yet. Waiting on a light to arrive.

How tight do you tighten the lid? I don't want to over tighten, but i don't want it too loose so it comes undone in the pocket.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 25, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> I haven't used mine yet. Waiting on a light to arrive.
> 
> How tight do you tighten the lid? I don't want to over tighten, but i don't want it too loose so it comes undone in the pocket.
> 
> ...


If it's like the Delrin container I got from CC it can't be overtightened accidentally.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 25, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> If it's like the Delrin container I got from CC it can't be overtightened accidentally.



Ok, thanks. I thought that was the case, i just wanted to make sure.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## novice (Jun 25, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> I wish there was more options out there to choose from for one CR123a battery.



Glock22, have you tried those cheap aluminum pill fobs that they carry in a lot of drugstores? They come with an O-ring. You will need a little padding to eliminate rattle, and to make sure that the battery won't complete a circuit inside. Since they are cheap, there are probably lots of variances in internal size. That's what I carry on my keychain. The Delrin carrier is better, but I came across this one first.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've not tried them, but they do sound interesting.




novice said:


> Glock22, have you tried those cheap aluminum pill fobs that they carry in a lot of drugstores? They come with an O-ring. You will need a little padding to eliminate rattle, and to make sure that the battery won't complete a circuit inside. Since they are cheap, there are probably lots of variances in internal size. That's what I carry on my keychain. The Delrin carrier is better, but I came across this one first.





MattSPL said:


> I haven't used mine yet. Waiting on a light to arrive.
> 
> How tight do you tighten the lid? I don't want to over tighten, but i don't want it too loose so it comes undone in the pocket.
> 
> ...



As tight as I can get it you can't overtighten it.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## Raven-burg (Jun 25, 2012)

ChrisGarrett said:


> For people who might be on the cheap like me, I just picked up two Coghlan orange waterproof match cases for $2.29 ea. at Bass Pro shops. Rubber O-ring, fits two CR123s with only a slight bit of shake and they fit a Pannie NCR186500A perfectly. They're online for $1.50-$1.75 if you look. I've seen them for even less.
> 
> Chris



I live in the UK but on my last trip to the USA I spotted a small tube of Advil pain relief in Wallmart for a dollar or two in those cheap baskets (search Advil on Wallmart.com and it's the 10 count tube). I took the blue label off and you have a holder which perfectly fits 1xCR123 battery with no rattle. Even has a security lid to keep the kids out!
I'm going to pick some more up this year hopefully. 
look at it this way, pain killers with a free battery holder! I might need the pills once my wife beats me when she sees McGizmo on this months bank statement!!!!


----------



## OCD (Jun 25, 2012)

novice said:


> Glock22, have you tried those cheap aluminum pill fobs that they carry in a lot of drugstores? They come with an O-ring. You will need a little padding to eliminate rattle, and to make sure that the battery won't complete a circuit inside. Since they are cheap, there are probably lots of variances in internal size. That's what I carry on my keychain. The Delrin carrier is better, but I came across this one first.



I have one of those for my spare CR123 and one that fits my AAA spare. The CR123 size I find everywhere. It took some searching to find the AAA one. I finally found them at CVS and bought the 3 they had. I ended up giving 2 to my dad...1 for his spare AAA and one for him to actually put pills in!


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2012)

OCD said:


> I have one of those for my spare CR123 and one that fits my AAA spare. The CR123 size I find everywhere. It took some searching to find the AAA one. I finally found them at CVS and bought the 3 they had. I ended up giving 2 to my dad...1 for his spare AAA and one for him to actually put pills in!



the 1xCR123A holders actually hold quite a few pills, I carry with me [depending on where I'm going] Lactaid, Benedryl, Tums, Asprin, etc... a small stamp collector's zip-loc works well as a liner. Theres no limit to what you can carry as long as you know which is which 

I used to carry the soda bottle preforms as the carrier of choice for up to 4xcr123As because it fits nicely in a backpack or on hand, much better than the Surefires SCs. As I moved gradually away from CR123As now I have about 5-6 preforms sitting unused, or being used for things not flashlight related:






Too bad countycomm doesn't stock a 2xcr123A version. Side from carrying spares for my single AAAs, it would be nice if I can carry an extra 17670. I'm with ChrisGarrett though, until they have something of the sort a orange match case werks well.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2012)

ChrisGarrett said:


> For people who might be on the cheap like me, I just picked up two Coghlan orange waterproof match cases for $2.29 ea. at Bass Pro shops. Rubber O-ring, fits two CR123s with only a slight bit of shake and they fit a Pannie NCR186500A perfectly. They're online for $1.50-$1.75 if you look. I've seen them for even less.
> 
> Chris



Wal-Mart sells those for $1.oo each. Lack of a lanyard hole for keychain carry is the only downside.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 25, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Wal-Mart sells those for $1.oo each. Lack of a lanyard hole for keychain carry is the only downside.



I'm going to hit up WalMart tomorrow, as they have some camping stuff and Bass Pro can be a bit spendy.

No lanyard hole, but honestly, they're a bit big for keychain carry, if you ask me. I already have a spring loaded belt loop catch, a 4x357 button light, an alarm fob, keys and a small Swiss Army knife on my ring, so even that little delrin dohickey is going to load me up more than I want.

The Coghlan is good and cheap for 'bug out bag' storage where water might be a concern. For half the cost of the delrin, you get 10 of them, holding 10 18650/14500/AA types, or 20 CR123/16340s in water tight fashion.

Plus, there's a flint glued to the bottom of each container, to make sparks with! You can always replace their flat and hardish O-ring, with a better one.

Not trying to jerk with the delrin single cell container, just passing on what I found out today. I also bought a 3 pack of some smaller Plano waterproof wallet sized boxes, one holding 6 AA/14500s, one holding 4 CR123/16340s and one good for pills, but all three of them leaked a little bit, so while they're not a total waste of $7, they're not secure against water, where the Coglans are.

Chris


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2012)

The Delrin battery carriers are definitely a specialized item. I agree that the CR123 version is likely too thick for keychain carry. However, the AAA version is excellent for that job. The AA version might be too thick for some. However, it does make a nice key-fob; and it's a functional one.

As for the orange match-cases, the flint on the bottom has never worked right for me. Too short in length. I keep kitchen matches in the few that I have. Bit of striker material cut down and glued to the inside of the match-case cap. Works great! Bit of clear nail-polish on the matches, let dry, and you've got homemade water-proof matches.


----------



## enomosiki (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been carrying these carriers for a while and they are the most durable battery containers that I've come across. Short of a gunshot, I can't think of a way to destroy one.

I've tried various solutions; Keep2Go tubes, those transparent plastic battery cases, aluminium pill fobs, etc., and found the Delrin cases to be the best. The Keep2Go tube cracked within a week of getting it, the plastic case ripped itself apart, and aluminium fobs were heavy and uncomfortable.

Also, the fact that you there is a hole on the lid so you can daisy chain them together using something like an A&P keyring means that it's modular, as well. I'm currently carrying 2xCR123A, 2xRCR123A, 1xAA and 1xAAA on an A&P keyring, and when I think that I won't need to carry a particular spare, I just take the case out of the loop. If I need to carry more spares, I just put more on the keyring.

Another good thing is that these are quite light and don't have sharp edges to make carrying uncomfortable.

I wish they had cases that will fit 17670 and 18650, but I can live without 'em.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 26, 2012)

Countycomm do a Delrin tube that fits an 18650 with a bit of space to spare, but it doesn't have a keyring hole. 

Here's the dimensions:


Overall length: 77.3 mm or 3"
External diameter: 30.5 mm or 1.2"
Internal opening: 20.3 mm or .80"
Internal depth: 72.0 mm or 2.85"
Weight 46.3 grams / 1.63 oz


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Did'nt think that at all. I like the idea of you passing on some info, because there's not many battery carriers out there that I could find. Hopefully we could strike up enough interest and get some different types of carriers to fit other size batteries.



ChrisGarrett said:


> Not trying to jerk with the delrin single cell container, just passing on what I found out today.



*

EDIT:* I wish other members would post some pics of there style of battery carriers.


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 26, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Did'nt think that at all. I like the idea of you passing on some info, because there's not many battery carriers out there that I could find. Hopefully we could strike up enough interest and get some different types of carriers to fit other size batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be able to post pics of my 18650 size holder shortly. I couldn't resist  It will come in handy for a spare 18650, especially for when using an 18650 light on the bike where it needs to be kept safe and dry, or plenty of other things that could fit in it.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 26, 2012)

Pictures are fun...






Behold, the mighty and ubiquitous Coghlan safety orange, waterproof match holder with flint, for under $2!

I just checked and my protected EagleTac 3100s also fit fine, with maybe 1mm-2mm of up down movement, like the CR123s. Wrap them in some paper and the lateral wiggle room can be minimized.

Chris


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2012)

Ironically, CountyComm also sells an O.D. green version of the same match-case.

Which really makes no sense since if you're in the woods and you drop the case, good luck finding it!


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's the larger Delrin capsule. This one came with a spare o'ring.
The machining is so good on this that you can't tell which end opens once its closed.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 27, 2012)

For me, CC's OD match cases are more handy than orange for most things. I have a half dozen of them and *none* have matches in them. I wouldn't have bought them if they were orange.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 27, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> For me, CC's OD match cases are more handy than orange for most things. I have a half dozen of them and *none* have matches in them. I wouldn't have bought them if they were orange.



Like the guy above says, just don't drop the O.D.s in the weeds, at night and you'll be good.

I greased up my threads and the O-rings last night, as if they were flashlights, lol! The orange allowed me to use a Sharpie marker and write the cell type on the cap and sides, for easier viewing.

Don't know if I'd be able to see that too well on the O.D. ones?

Anyhow, variety is the spice of life, ain't it?

I'm hitting up WalMart in a few, just to see if they have them for cheaper than $2.29.

Chris


----------



## SilverFox (Jun 27, 2012)

To the color blind, orange is just another shade of gray...  

Tom


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2012)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I'm hitting up Wal-Mart in a few, just to see if they have them for cheaper than $2.29.
> 
> Chris



If you can't find them at Wally World for $1.00, it means they're sold out at that particular location for now. Ironically, I have seen that happen before. Would like to say that it's because more and more folks are enjoying camping or are preparing for emergencies . . . 

Truth is, drug dealers love those match-cases since it's a great way for them to store the rocks they sell.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> If you can't find them at Wally World for $1.00, it means they're sold out at that particular location for now. Ironically, I have seen that happen before. Would like to say that it's because more and more folks are enjoying camping or are preparing for emergencies . . .
> 
> Truth is, drug dealers love those match-cases since it's a great way for them to store the rocks they sell.



Thanks for the suggestion!

I went by WallyWorld yesterday and they had the 'Coleman' version, which seems to be slightly taller than the Coghlan, with a few more millimeters of clearance, but pretty much identical. The Colemans are $1.00 and they come with about 40 smaller, waterproof matches and a striker sheet inside a little ziplock baggie, which is curled up and does a nice job of quieting the batteries inside.

Picked up 4 and might buy a few more, just to have. I'm even able to get sparks out of the flints!

Chris


----------



## allyourblood (Jul 1, 2012)

I know it was mentioned earlier, but I think it bears repeating that endtimesreport has very reasonable shipping compared to County Comm. I have considered ordering from County Comm on several occasions and the $10 shipping (plus tax in California) for small orders is just out of the question. ETR typically ships via First Class for small orders and no tax for CA residents, totaling about $4 for orders weighing under 13 oz. And yes, they carry the Delrin containers. The only downside to the site is that they're missing many items that only County Comm seems to carry (at least, in the US).


----------



## Slumber (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about endtimesreport. I ordered two CR123 carriers from them and they quickly arrived today. They're a really cool, SAFE way to carry a spare battery and they weigh very little. The weight was the main issue I had with the aluminum pill fobs. These delrin cases are a little bulky, but they feel super tough. Im very satisfied.


----------



## Aviw (Aug 10, 2012)

enomosiki said:


> I've been carrying these carriers for a while and they are the most durable battery containers that I've come across. Short of a gunshot, I can't think of a way to destroy one.
> 
> I've tried various solutions; Keep2Go tubes, those transparent plastic battery cases, aluminium pill fobs, etc., and found the Delrin cases to be the best. The Keep2Go tube cracked within a week of getting it, the plastic case ripped itself apart, and aluminium fobs were heavy and uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



I just received the AA and AAA sized Delrin capsule today, love the size and they do seem quite durable and watertight. I plan on using them as both battery carriers and pill fobs. Only problem is, when I opened them up this afternoon, they stank!:sick2: :green:Smelled like they had previously contained rotting sardines. I'm going to try to clean them tonight with a mild bleach solution, I hope that does the trick.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine stink too. I'm guessing it's the smell of the Delrin from the machining process. It has burnt plastic smell about it, except worse


----------



## Glock 22 (Aug 10, 2012)

The smell is from the batteries, because they are air tight in the carrier. I've had mine a couple of months, and I keep a CR123A in it, and ever so often I take the battery out of it so it can air out.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 11, 2012)

I know what you mean about the smell from the batteries, i opened up a light for the first time in a couple of years, it had a pair of cr123's in it, and the smell was very potent. And i have a little organizer for all my cr123's and bits and pieces. That has a smell from it too.

There is also a smell off the Delrin that was there when new before i put any batteries into the carrier.


----------



## Glock 22 (Aug 11, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> There is also a smell off the Delrin that was there when new before i put any batteries into the carrier.



O.K. I see what you mean, I never paid any attention to mine when I first got it. I just put a battery in it and started carrying it. It's in my pocket eveyday. I've dropped it more than once. It's been in my pocket with keys, a pocket knife, and it's a tough little setup.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah they are great. Really strong , and a nice useful carrier


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 11, 2012)

Never noticed a smell from my AAA version of the same battery-carrier. Hopefully the smell dissipates soon after getting it.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 11, 2012)

are yall putting Titanium Innovations cells in your delrin holders? _i think_ i've noticed the Titanium Innovations brand CR123s are especially funky


----------



## Slumber (Aug 11, 2012)

You guys are funny....whiffing a battery carrier!!


----------



## Illum (Aug 11, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> The smell is from the batteries, because they are air tight in the carrier. I've had mine a couple of months, and I keep a CR123A in it, and ever so often I take the battery out of it so it can air out.



thats coined "flashahol" here, it has a sweet pineapple like smell... the smell out of these delrin holders resembles some sort of coolant, not like burnt plastic. To test its reactivity as well as to improve the smell, I coated the inside of the container [not the cap] with Hoppes #9, then wiped with a dry cloth, smells wonderful now


----------



## Glock 22 (Aug 12, 2012)

I do have some Titanium CR123s and I have to agree they are funky.



tobrien said:


> are yall putting Titanium Innovations cells in your delrin holders? _i think_ i've noticed the Titanium Innovations brand CR123s are especially funky





Illum said:


> thats coined "flashahol" here, it has a sweet pineapple like smell... the smell out of these delrin holders resembles some sort of coolant, not like burnt plastic. To test its reactivity as well as to improve the smell, I coated the inside of the container [not the cap] with Hoppes #9, then wiped with a dry cloth, smells wonderful now



I'm just used to the smell of Lithium Batteries. I've got so many it ain't even funny. I never really paid any attention when I got the carrier, I just started using it. That's sound like a really good idea, I do have some Hoppes #9. I may give it a try. But the smell of Lithium Batteries don't bother me at all. Like you said it's indeed 100% Flashahol. It's what gets our blood pumping.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 12, 2012)

I think you might be onto something there with the coolant type smell


----------



## Illum (Aug 12, 2012)

Can someone from the machining end confirm whether Delrin is typically milled with or without coolant?


----------



## Glock 22 (Nov 22, 2012)

Oveready is getting ready to put some different Delrin Carriers up for sale in the next little bit. I know for sure they will have them to fit three different sizes of batteries. I would say they will be up for sale when the next Oveready Insider come out.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 22, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Oveready is getting ready to put some different Delrin Carriers up for sale in the next little bit. I know for sure they will have them to fit three different sizes of batteries. I would say they will be up for sale when the next Oveready Insider come out.



Thanks for the info, sounds interesting


----------



## Glock 22 (Nov 22, 2012)

I've got one on the way to fit a CR123a when I get it, I'll post a pic of it.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 22, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> I've got one on the way to fit a CR123a when I get it, I'll post a pic of it.



:thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien (Nov 22, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Oveready is getting ready to put some different Delrin Carriers up for sale in the next little bit. I know for sure they will have them to fit three different sizes of batteries. I would say they will be up for sale when the next Oveready Insider come out.



Nice, thanks for the info!


----------



## Glock 22 (Nov 23, 2012)

There now on Oveready's wedsite for sale in three sizes.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 23, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> There now on Oveready's wedsite for sale in three sizes.



They look good


----------



## Glock 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a pic compairing the Oveready Carrier to the County Comm Carrier.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics 

Is that suitable for 18350/500, or is it just larger in size, but still only for 16340?

Does the Oveready carrier feel strong at the keyring attachment? It looks like it has less material than the county comm in that area.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Glock 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> Thanks for posting the pics
> 
> Is that suitable for 18350/500, or is it just larger in size, but still only for 16340?
> 
> ...



Just larger in size, yes it does feel strong enough to be used on a keyring. Very tough and well built.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, looks good. It must be bomb proof, because the smaller county comm is already very solid


----------



## brunt_sp (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the Tube-a-ton (Post #31). It fits an Energizer lithium AA at each end snuggly. The problem is when you try Eneloops or IMR14500 they only go three quarters of the way in then get stuck. I guess the inside of the tube has not been machined properly as it tapers in slightly. I might try the sandpaper on a stick routine some time. 


The Delrin Safe (Post #51) is very substantial for an 18650. Really it's too much unless you intend running it over regularly with a truck. I'd like to know what it was originally designed for. 

I've got some Oveready offerings in the post.


----------

